# [video] Walkthrough solves (Combo Cross/ F2L/ Look ahead/ Inspection)



## Pestvic (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a video I made explaining what I see and cases I use. It's rather long, most likely boring, but through the video explains a lot of the things I use/ see (there is some good tips in there). I'm sure they could be solved better but it's how I do it. In the video I go over what I see when planning the cross and how I plan or try to plan the first 2-3 pairs. Sometimes I can orient the cross and first pair to where I solve two pairs on the top layer at a time and then just insert them in order. (An example solve of this is more toward the end of the video solves.) I know its probably not the best video or advice out there (or even explained that well.) but in my case (when I was learning back then) it's definitely something I would of wanted to watch/ learn. At first I didn't even want to post it because figuring out how to edit my rambling into something watchable was freaking HARD, but, it's here. Let me know what you think or what you guys would do differently. Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't wait to watch this whole thing!! This is going to be really good.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's been a while since you've made a video I think. Nice to see this type of video. They are always interesting.


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks man! I still cube behind the scenes. It's just really hard to make cubing videos now a days that aren't already made


----------



## Artic (Mar 7, 2014)

I know I'll definitely be checking this out!


----------

